# CCRI Patrol Person



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Gang, the Human Resources person who wrote this up, or cut and pasted most of it, or what-have-you did a BANG UP JOB. It's rather muddled, but I get the impression it is NOT a Police Officer's job. But, I'm posting it because it's what I do. 

*Campus Patrol Person*
Community College of Rhode Island 
in Warwick, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/02/2021
*Department:* College Police
*About CCRI*
The Community College of Rhode Island is the states only public comprehensive associate degree-granting institution. We provide affordable open access to higher education at locations throughout the state. Our primary mission is to offer recent high school graduates and returning adults the opportunity to acquire the knowledge and skills necessary for intellectual, professional and personal growth through an array of academic, career and lifelong learning programs.

At CCRI, we are committed to building an inclusive and diverse campus community. We strive to hire and retain culturally competent faculty and staff members who reflect the demographics of our state and our increasingly diverse student population.

We believe that our diversity is our strength. We celebrate, support and thrive on the diverse experiences, backgrounds, and perspectives that are represented across our four campuses.

We are OneCCRI, working together to prepare learners to achieve their highest potential.

*To learn about what employees value at CCRI and what it means to work here, please read about our Guiding Principles and watch videos of our employees doing what they do best:*
Guiding Principles: Going the Distance for Our Students – CCRI
*Job Summary
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: *To perform duties of a patrolling, protective and policing nature in an assigned area in a building and/or other premises at the University of Rhode Island, guarding them, their contents and their occupants against hazards, such as accident, injury, damage, fire, theft, and trespass; and to do work as required.

*SUPERVISION RECEIVED*: Works under the close supervision of a superior from whom are received general and specific instructions; work is reviewed for conformance to such instructions.

*SUPERVISION EXERCISED: *May supervise others assigned to assist in the performance of duties.
*Duties and Responsibilities
ILLUSTRATIVE EXAMPLES OF WORK PERFORMED:*

To perform duties of a patrolling, protective and policing nature in an assigned area in a building and/or other premises at the University of Rhode Island.
To make periodic tours of inspection of buildings and/or premises.
To be responsible for the enforcement of the Parking and Traffic Regulations of the University of Rhode Island.
To be responsible for the enforcement of the Traffic Laws of the State of Rhode Island as they apply to the College.
To give directions and routine information to the public regarding the location of offices and/or parking facilities.
To cooperate with the Enforcement Section of the Public Safety Department, the state and local police on investigations involving the Parking and Traffic Regulations of the University and/or the Traffic Laws of the State of Rhode Island.
To operate a dispatch center performing such tasks as communication by radio and telephone; to monitor safety systems; to give information to the public; to maintain a continuous log of all activity and to perform simple filing and clerical duties related to completing forms; reports and the logging of pertinent information.
To do related work as required.
*Minimum Requirements*
Education: Such as may have been gained through: the completion of high school.

Experience: Such as may been gained through: employment in a position involving responsibility for the protection of persons or property in a campus setting, or experience obtained in any other public or private protective agency.
Or, any combination of education and experience that shall be substantially equivalent to the above education and experience.

*SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS:*

Must successfully complete an approved first aid training program within six months of hire, and must, thereafter, maintain current certification as a condition of employment.
At the time of appointment must be physically qualified to perform assigned duties as evidenced by a physician's certificate.
Must possess and maintain a valid Rhode Island driver's license.
No person shall be appointed temporary, probationary, or permanent until they shall have been evaluated and tested by a certified psychologist and receive a satisfactory rating in writing.
*Competencies and Desired Qualifications*
KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS AND CAPACITIES: A working knowledge of the practices, methods and responsibilities of patrolling, protective and police work as applied to the protection of life and property; a familiarity with law provisions and limitations respecting such work; the ability to meet and to handle people in a manner conducive to orderly behavior; and related capacities and abilities.
*FLSA*
Non-Exempt
*Salary Information*
$39,282.00 Anually
*Collective Bargaining Unit
ESPA
Academic/Calendar Year*
Calendar
*Work Schedule Information*
Monday through Friday, 3:00pm - 11:00pm
*Application Close Date*
08/14/2021
*Posting Number*
SF00677
*Quick Link*
Campus Patrol Person
*Disability Accommodations*
CCRI is committed to ensuring the full participation of all applicants throughout the recruitment process. If you should require an accommodation during the application process, please notify the Department of Institutional Equity and Human Resources prior to the closing of the posting by calling (401) 825-2311.
*EEO Statement
CCRI is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer.*

We recognize that diversity and inclusivity are essential to creating a dynamic, positive and high-performing educational and work environment. We welcome applicants who can contribute to the College's commitment to excellence created by diversity and inclusivity.

CCRI prohibits discrimination, including harassment and retaliation, on the basis of race, color, national or ethnic origin, gender, gender identity or expression, religion, disability, age, sexual orientation, genetic information, marital status, citizenship status or status as a protected veteran. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination shall be referred to the College's Title IX Coordinator at: [email protected].

The Jeanne Clery Act requires institutions of higher education to disclose campus policy statements and crime statistics. Our annual report is available here:
https://www.ccri.edu/campuspolice/pdfs/Annual Security Report 2019.pd
CCRI is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Believe it or not, they are police and sent to the municipal academy. They are still unarmed I believe.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I visited them several years ago and spoke with a lieutenant and I knew they're still Police, but that posting is SO poorly written it's shameful.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

CCRI PD’s website seems to make a distinction between “police officer” and “campus patrol person” so maybe the “patrol person” job is some sort of security position? Currently they have about 20 police officers and only one “patrol person” listed on their website.

Regardless, they’ve actually sent people to the municipal academy? From what I’ve seen, it seems to be a lot of retirees from other agencies who work there, and it seems to effectively be a security job, although they are sworn.

They did have a cameos on Live PD when it was still on. Their car did have blue lights, so that’s something.

It seems like RI is the only state that holds as much opposition to arming campus cops as MA. Last I heard, isn’t it just URI and Brown that have armed cops?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

EUPD377 said:


> CCRI PD’s website seems to make a distinction between “police officer” and “campus patrol person” so maybe the “patrol person” job is some sort of security position? Currently they have about 20 police officers and only one “patrol person” listed on their website.
> 
> Regardless, they’ve actually sent people to the municipal academy? From what I’ve seen, it seems to be a lot of retirees from other agencies who work there, and it seems to effectively be a security job, although they are sworn.
> 
> ...



Yes they send to the municipal academy. 2 we're in the academy before mine. They have firearms during the academy but turn them in upon working at graduation. CRI Lincoln is about the size of mass bay. Yes they do have retired guys there. In RI it seems everyone does 20-25 and retires then works for the sheriff's or airport or campus police.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

EUPD377 said:


> It seems like RI is the only state that holds as much opposition to arming campus cops as MA. Last I heard, isn’t it just URI and Brown that have armed cops?


I believe so. Providence College being a D1 school and in one of the worst neighborhoods in Providence still utilizes Campus safety and security (unarmed). RISD having property all over the city have only Public Safety Officers (unarmed) but they are all EMT's. Bryant University also have Public Safety Officers (unarmed).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cuz nothing bad ever happens in Providence.......or on a college campus, RIIIGHT!?!?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HigherEDLawman said:


> I believe so. Providence College being a D1 school and in one of the worst neighborhoods in Providence still utilizes Campus safety and security (unarmed). RISD having property all over the city have only Public Safety Officers (unarmed) but they are all EMT's. Bryant University also have Public Safety Officers (unarmed).


Titles can be misleading. There are cops on campuses who are called Public Safety. There are guards on campuses that are called Public Safety. It's one of those terms that implies one things without implying anything or clearly stating anything. A feel good term that DOES sound very professional but doesn't guarantee professionalism. Security doesn't imply UNprofessional at all. Bottom line, no matter what the agency actually is, it can be totally professional or totally unprofessional. But I DO know for a fact that the ONLY private school in RI that employs sworn officers is Brown. All the public schools (well, all three) employ sworn officers, no matter what anyone is called.

What the hell was I saying?


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Kilvinsky said:


> What the hell was I saying?


I don't know kilv, you lost me at Public Safety Officer. Lol


----------

